# Need some help



## BallinMatt (Dec 28, 2012)

What's up guys! So here's a little background information about myself, before I ask my question.

I'm currently 20, and started playing basketball when I was almost 17. So I didn't have years of practice growing up. When I started out, I completely sucked. If people hadn't been nice and helped me after pick-up games, I probably would have given up.
Now, I am a very strong 3 point shooter (I try to keep track of my shots when playing and I usually shoot around 40% from the 3 point line in pickup games)
As I have progressed, so has much of my game. I can dribble with my right hand, but not with my left. And I am a little chubby, and want to be able to get in shape so I can guard anybody I have to. 


So what is a training regimen I could do, every day or every other day (Workout, practice shooting, dribbling drills, etc) to make my game become better than it is now. I need a workout regimen, some sort of shooting regimen I can do, and dribbling drills I can do every day or every other day.


When I say I'm chubby, I mean I'm 6 foot, 235 pounds. So I got a few extra pounds on me, which I am currently working on getting off. (I weighed 255 like 3 months ago) So I need a workout regimen to build muscle as well as endurance on the court.


And a dribbling regimen to help me progress my left hand, because right now, if I start dribbling with my left, I probably will lose the ball within a few feet.


I'm just trying to become the best player I can be, and was hoping you guys could help me out! Thanks!


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Play basketball as much as possible and do cardio. Worry about the axillary stuff when the game starts to get easier.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Go jogging with a tennis ball and only dribble with your left hand. Also, make a visor that blocks your vision below your eyes. I used cardboard and shoestring for that. Go for two mile runs twice a day and dribble until you just cant stand dribbling anymore and just carry the ball. Everyday you'll be able to dribble farther out with the ball.


----------

